# So bored



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2011)

So bored. It's stinking hot (and my aircon is broke) or it's belting down with rain atm. I shagged my car something chronic out herping the other night getting these pictures too, i hope you enjoy them.





































different hatchling










Different again





different one again




















I think this is _Ciclorana australis_ but i'm not sure.











And another egg layer.











And the only live bearer, i think this one is _Canis lupus familiaris _but i'm not really sure, it seemed a bit dummer than what you would normally find.













Took a complete noob out one night too, gave me the absolute irrates! Wanted to touch everything and kept asking the same dumb questions over and over!


----------



## Mo Deville (Nov 19, 2011)

very nice pics man, hope your car gets fixed soon, it sux when you can't get around when you want.


----------



## Australis (Nov 19, 2011)

What happened to the Echidnas spines i wonder..


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2011)

Most likely got caught up in a bushfire earlier in the year. It's pretty common to see them like that up here.



Australis said:


> What happened to the Echidnas spines i wonder..


----------



## nico77 (Nov 19, 2011)

cool photos , its good to see so many hatchies around


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2011)

There will be more soon. They tend to stay away until the first soaking rains drop right on top of them, which we had on thursday. They'll really start popping up in the next week or two. 



nico77 said:


> cool photos , its good to see so many hatchies around


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 19, 2011)

I always enjoy your threads waruikazi! 
Some great finds as usual!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2011)

It's been a really boring week actually, even though the day conditions were pointing toward having good nights it just didn't turn out that way. 

One tiny little thing went wrong with the condtions and it was all over! Should have had 5 times this many photos. 



jordanmulder said:


> I always enjoy your threads waruikazi!
> Some great finds as usual!


----------



## thals (Nov 19, 2011)

At least you made the most out of a ****e situation  Great pics, loving all the hatchlings out n about, always nice to see. The C. lupis is a big dopey lovable looking thing too hehe


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 19, 2011)

stunning pics and amazing finds as usual !


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 19, 2011)

Love the pics, especially the little green frogs....excuse my ignorance...but what type of snakes are they ???


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2011)

The first is a keelback and all the others are water pythons, either hatchlings or very old animals.

Here you go Richo. No idea what it is, found near a spring fed creek running through the escarpment.


----------



## longqi (Nov 19, 2011)

Uh Oh
Rain just when I have to do a visa run
Damn


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2011)

It's pretty well set in here now too. The creeks will be all be up by Monday i recon.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 19, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> The first is a keelback and all the others are water pythons, either hatchlings or very old animals.
> 
> Here you go Richo. No idea what it is, found near a spring fed creek running through the escarpment.




cheers 

thats a weird one, its got the claws of a lychas but than the tail of a urodacus :S
it could be isometrus but they arnt that common in NT, im going with a lychas species 
how big was it?


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 19, 2011)

Australis said:


> What happened to the Echidnas spines i wonder..


Apparently if they drink too much coca cola it dissolves their spines.At least that's what I've read on the interweb thingy.


----------



## saratoga (Nov 19, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Most likely got caught up in a bushfire earlier in the year. It's pretty common to see them like that up here.



How often do you see echidnas? 

Only ever saw a few in the Top End...seemed quite rare although I know the local mobs could find them at certain times of the year. Their droppings are very common around the escarpment country but then again being sand and ant remains they probably last forever in well protected overhangs!


----------



## Jeffa (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey Gordo, I dont mind you being bored so you can keep posting amazing pics (love it). Dont know about the being bored and shaging the car though. No talent where you are?


----------



## gavman (Nov 19, 2011)

You must be bored if you "shagged your car".  Great photos. Hope you get the car sorted out soon mate.


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 19, 2011)

Ummm, yes I actually thought....shagged your car....was a strange expression too, but didn't want to say anything !! I often don't understand modern language these days...I once heard someone say something was...sick...and it meant ... good...so I gave up trying to understand things after that !!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 20, 2011)

saratoga said:


> How often do you see echidnas?
> 
> Only ever saw a few in the Top End...seemed quite rare although I know the local mobs could find them at certain times of the year. Their droppings are very common around the escarpment country but then again being sand and ant remains they probably last forever in well protected overhangs!



Not that often really. I've seen about 4 or 5 in two years. All of them around the community, which is a bad place for an echidna because they are pretty delicious. Taste like a sweeter pork. I recon they would be pretty common the further away you get from people. I don't know what their poo looks like but i do see alot of termite mounds that they have got into.



Jeffa said:


> Hey Gordo, I dont mind you being bored so you can keep posting amazing pics (love it). Dont know about the being bored and shaging the car though. No talent where you are?



Lawl, i'm the only talented one around here!



richoman_3 said:


> cheers
> 
> thats a weird one, its got the claws of a lychas but than the tail of a urodacus :S
> it could be isometrus but they arnt that common in NT, im going with a lychas species
> how big was it?



If you stretched it out it probably would have been 2 inches total length. Undescribed species maybe?


----------

